# Schwinn Paramount Tool Kits



## donmac70 (Jul 11, 2021)

Does anyone know what years Schwinn included a Campagnolo tool kit in a Paramount plastic pouch?


----------



## juvela (Jul 11, 2021)

-----

@Metacortex @ccdc.1 


-----


----------



## donmac70 (Jul 11, 2021)

I just overhauled and posting for any vintage track fan's enjoyment 1964 Schwinn Custom ordered Paramount P14 (no drillings on fork or rear), tied and soldered spokes and Campy con denti pedals


----------



## juvela (Jul 11, 2021)

-----

thank you for sharing this beauty with the forum   😃 

how late were the sawtooth pedals manufactured?

date would put the chainset right near the beginning of the web between the two lower spider arms and the crank arm

puzzled that cycle wears a road model headset rather than a track one

for this date saddle pillar marking should be the small font one - not shown in images

assume the inch pitch chainwheel is for 1/8" chain

do you get any "clanking" or is it quiet?

all best  😉


-----


----------



## donmac70 (Jul 12, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> @Metacortex @ccdc.1
> 
> ...



Hi Juvela.......Pardon my ignorance (computer wise) I'm not so savvy using the computer and this site, what does your reply mean?


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 12, 2021)

donmac70 said:


> Hi Juvela.......Pardon my ignorance (computer wise) I'm not so savvy using the computer and this site, what does your reply mean?



Hey @donmac70 he was tagging two other guys to take a look at your post. Sometimes we don't see everything so it helps if someone sees something he knows others might know more about and links them to the post by typing in their username/handle. This gives them a ping to go look at who linked them where.


----------



## donmac70 (Jul 12, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thank you for sharing this beauty with the forum   😃
> 
> ...



The Campagnolo sawtooth pedals are called "con dent" (with teeth in Italian) and believe they were made until mid or late 1960's???

No date codes on pre 1973 Campagnolo cranksets

Believe Campy Pista headsets didn't come out till either the late 1960's or early 1970's so most earlier Campy equipped track bikes were adorned with Record headset

1" pitch chainring uses 3/16" chain 

reasonably quiet (chain was NOS)

Sorry I'm not very familiar on how to navigate and use this platform (kinda confusing for me)


----------



## donmac70 (Jul 12, 2021)

rennfaron said:


> Hey @donmac70 he was tagging two other guys to take a look at your post. Sometimes we don't see everything so it helps if some sees something he knows others might know more about and links them to the post by typing in their username/handle. This gives them a ping to go look at who linked them where.



Thanks!


----------



## juvela (Jul 13, 2021)

-----

regarding the Campag track model headset -

here is a page from the manufacturer's catalogue Nr. 14 of 1960 illustrating the track headset, product Nr. 1040:





---

"con denti" track pedal -

the Campag timeline at Velo-Retro gives a launch date of 1958:






						Velo-Retro: Campagnolo Timeline
					

Vintage, classic, and collectible bicycles and vintage bicycle community



					www.velo-retro.com
				




-----


----------



## donmac70 (Jul 13, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> regarding the Campag track model headset -
> 
> ...



Yes I know but I was referring to the Record Series not the early rare Gran Sport Pista version.   Many during that time preferred the more ornate Record headset adorn their Track bike.  Thank you for your interest and information.  Here is a NOS early Strada version (enjoy the early blue box!).


----------



## juvela (Jul 13, 2021)

-----

here is a manufacturer's catalogue page from catalogue Nr. 16 of 1968

the model 1040 track headset is listed as a Record component





-----


----------



## ccdc.1 (Jul 13, 2021)

Looked through my cache of Paramount images, and somewhat surprisingly most of the early-mid 60s Paramount track bikes used the Campy Strada headset just like the posted (and beautifully prepped) blue Paramount, even though the GS Pista headset was certainly available. I do see a couple examples with Pista headsets, but they tend to be 1960-62 timeframes, and were not common.


----------

